

Baysick: A Scala DSL Implementing BASIC (2009) - DanielRibeiro
http://blog.fogus.me/2009/03/26/baysick-a-scala-dsl-implementing-basic/

======
jphackworth
It seems like Scala has the potential to be the next language widely used in
large organizations. The JVM means you can fall back to Java if you really
need to, and overall development with Scala is more developer-friendly. It'll
be exciting if it happens because it could really validate the build-on-the-
JVM strategy for new language designs.

~~~
brianobush
yes, until your boss finds out that you code in this weird language that
"average joe java programmer" can't read.

~~~
brightsize
Yeah, I imagine that happened around 1990 too when nerds wanted to use C++
with all that hard object stuff in it. Baysick looks like a breakthrough. If
the Baysick program can be displayed in a window somehow, you know, to make it
all visual, it'll be a slam-dunk. Visual Baysick -- you'll be able to hire all
the below-average Joes you want with that.

